# New siding on cinder block walls?



## runner041 (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a 1950's cement block wall house I am remodeling. Someday I would like to replace the windows and maybe install vinyl siding with a foam insulation since there is none in the home.

I'm wondering if you can fir it out, install foam insulation between and cover with siding. 

Is it okay to nail into the block without causing damage? I know they did the interior this way.

Has anyone done something like this before, and if so, what is the proper way to do it?

thanks!


----------



## joecaption (Jan 21, 2011)

1000's of people have done this before, if fact if you send me a personal message I'll send you a picture of my own house I did it to. There's alot more to it thaen just sticking it on the side of the house. You do not nail it you use Tap-Con screws to attach to the block. I used Advantec subflooring in 4" wide strips, with 6" wide pieces in the corners and the bottom , for the strapping. It does not split when the screws go in. Then I attached 3/4 blue foam with constrution adhesive made special for foam. At the bottom I used 1 X 6 vinyl lumber so the weed wacker would not distroy the siding.
All the trim around the windows and doors had to be built out so the J molding would not stick out past the trim.


----------



## joecaption (Jan 22, 2011)

I put a before and after picture on this web site of a house we did that was block for you to look at.


----------



## runner041 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks! 
Do you screw into the block or the mortar?

I'm new to this forum. How can I access your pictures?


----------



## runner041 (Jan 24, 2011)

Found the pictures....As my kids would day.....Duuhh.

It looks great. You have me excited now.


----------



## joecaption (Jan 25, 2011)

As a fully DIY project I would not suggest it unless you happen to have all the tools like I just happen to and have installed siding, and bent coil stock before.
You will need a brake, snips, seamers, pea shooter, impact screw gun, hammer drill, table saw or circuler saw, caulking gun (for the constrution adhesive to hold the foam in place, a 40 tooth blade for cutting the plywood and a plywood blade installed backwards when cutting the sofit material and siding.
Before the siding goes on there's a lot of prep work, once that's done the siding iis the easy part.
It's crasy to not cover all the old wood like the fashias and trim around the windows with coil stock before any siding go's up. All the windows casing, and sills are going to have to be added on to before covering with coil stock.
What we had to do was predrill each piece of strapping for a clearance hole for the tap cons, if you do not do that as the screw goes through the wood into the concrete it trys to push the wood away from the wall. We drilled anyplace in the strips of wood, both in the morter and the block and both seemed to work fine.
We used the larger diam. screws and they seemed to hold better. Make sure to only use the flat head scews not the hex heads. Your going to need a hammer drill, and an impact screw driver.
We used Advantec sub flooring for the strips. It holds up to water, and does not split when drilled or screwed.


----------



## runner041 (Jan 25, 2011)

Good info! Luckily I'm a experienced DYI'er. The wife and I have built 3, 2000 SF+ homes from the ground up in the last 30 years, only contracting concrete work and drywall finish. I have renovated 3 others, but this is the first one built with cement block. We have all the tools you mentioned except the metal break. I have always borrowed one when I needed it. 

Thanks so much for your detailed "how to" on this siding project. I wish I had something like this site available 30 years ago when I was still wet behind the ears!


----------



## keltar (Sep 28, 2013)

is it necessary to put tyvek (house wrap) over firring strips on block house before siding with insulated siding


----------



## nealtw (Sep 28, 2013)

House wrap is there to stop any water from getting in if you do have water getting past the siding and it will let moisture vapour out if some gets in. Concrete can wick moisture from the ground up.
I know I didn't answer the question, but I am sure someone will shortly.


----------

